# beater most used knife



## panda

anybody else find that they use their beater knife more than any other in their kit? 
the busier it gets, the less i use my good knives. =\

i didnt really like misono dragon at first, but i've forced patina, thinned and reprofiled and now i use it everyday (even let my cooks use it)


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

The "middle of the road", workhorse knives tend to get used most  And it's a mood thing again - consider thai pastes (getting all the stuff mortar ready). One can dice/push-slice it all into compliance with a good knife or twohand-mince it to hell with a beater.... done both plenty of times.. 

The actually blunt beaters tend to get used most for raw pastry work.

BTW, ultimate beater-de-beater: Kiwi 813


----------



## Cashn

I use the house beater knives that mostly sit around unused, there's some stainless cleaver I always go for amongst the sams club chef knives. Used it today for frozen fruit and slicing crappy brownies. I've almost considered putting a halfway decent edge on it.


----------



## Godslayer

Use my hhh knife protech, kind of a mid light weight short gyuto. It was cheapish and is basically maintenance free. I had the handle scales re attached after a mishap and couldn't be happier. If works slow I grab my cleaver for practice or maybe some other blade. Vip diners done in front of guests I use something fancy.


----------



## labor of love

Lately wakui has been my beater. It's cheap really thin behind the edge and I'm not too worried if it gets damaged cuz I feel like I already got my money's worth out of it(probably lost 4mm in height from sharpening).


----------



## spoiledbroth

Holy crap 4mm? Over how long?


----------



## labor of love

spoiledbroth said:


> Holy crap 4mm? Over how long?



Like a year.


----------



## Benuser

You better had put a very conservative edge on it -- don't ask me how I know.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Favorite thin beaters because I like their completely tongue-in-cheek branding: Samura Harakiri


----------



## paulraphael

panda said:


> didnt really like misono dragon at first, but i've forced patina, thinned and reprofiled and now i use it everyday (even let my cooks use it)



That beater knife is nicer than a lot of cooks' best knives.


----------



## senryu

takes a beating and never complains


----------



## Chuckles

I use my Dragon all the time too. Never fear, never chips, cuts better than new after all this time.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@paulraphael hey, maybe we need look at it as a tool that has been made appropriate for the job, rather than an inappropriate one shoehorned into it.


----------



## paulraphael

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @paulraphael hey, maybe we need look at it as a tool that has been made appropriate for the job, rather than an inappropriate one shoehorned into it.



No argument from me. I'm just sayin', that's an enviable beater!


----------



## Chuckles

That makes me think back to when I got that knife. It was a GIANT purchase. Better part of a decade ago.


----------



## panda

it's a tall suji now


----------



## Benuser

That's how gyutos end if well maintained -- nothing wrong with that.


----------



## labor of love

Which begs the question, why even buy a suji in the first place?


----------



## preizzo

I always have a masakage mizu with me if I need a beater knife. They are cheap, nice edge and I love the profile. I already done with two of them and I am starting with my 3 th. &#128522;


----------



## Benuser

labor of love said:


> Which begs the question, why even buy a suji in the first place?



All well maintained gyutos will end as a suji.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

They might end as a yanagiba if overdoing the asymmetry when sharpening.

I think using sharpened down good quality gyutos as sujis is actually a thing in japan?


----------



## Benuser

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> They might end as a yanagiba if overdoing the asymmetry when sharpening.


Never got a concave back on a gyuto, I' m afraid.


----------



## spoiledbroth

labor of love said:


> Like a year.



That's awesome!


----------



## panda

my only beater i mainly used as a line knife and is too small for prep duty so i got her a big brother.
10" k-sab with forced vinegar patina.


----------



## tomsch

My daily beater is a semi-production 240mm AEBL HHH Gyuto. I've re-profiled down to about 12 degrees per side and it hold an edge very well though pretty much every daily cutting chores. Keep in mind that it is only for home use but it is a great every day beater!!


----------



## panda

so i ordered kom kom and penguin hoping one of them is slightly higher quality than kiwi to use as ultra beaters (for when a cook needs to borrow a knife basically). 







from unopened initial view, penguin looks to be the better knife. but kom kom is thicker so there is potential for tweaking (need to seriously regrind that awful striation marked secondary bevel) where as there's no hope for something as thin as the penguin.

results will follow once i've put them through rigorous beatage.


----------



## Chef_

depending on how busy it is, i will use my nice knives on the line, kept in a saya.


----------



## daveb

Did you pay extra for those upgraded handles? :cool2:


----------



## panda

Sticker on the kom kom was extra fiddy cent


----------



## bkultra

And this whole time you claimed you disliked flashy handles.


----------



## panda

i got drawn in by the shininess.


----------



## Pdksays

I use a kiwi, I ground off the hollow grind and it's thin as hell. Gets a nice edge but after a few hours of mire poix and veg work it's done.


----------



## panda

and then you steel it on the spine of a cheap knife and it comes back


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Guaranteed sharpness, because we bothered packaging it this time instead of shipping and selling it in bulk


----------



## Nomsdotcom

My Global Oriental Chef Knife. A knife I can drop and I won't even try to catch it. I always get confused when I use it and it's still sharp, considering how poorly I take care of it


----------



## Benuser

Yes, sharpening Globals is far from funny.


----------



## mhpr262

panda said:


> need to seriously regrind that awful striation marked secondary bevel



Before you go to that trouble you should try to polish the striations with a cotton cloth buffing wheel. I have found that a surface that is uneven (on the visible/haptic level) but buffed (on the microscopic level) will glide easier through food and have less stiction than a surface that is "smoother" at first glance but unpolished. I think it is because the large, polished uneven parts act like hundreds or thousands of very small Kullens.


----------



## Benuser

Is this the idea of Fein- and Blaupließten?


----------



## mhpr262

I don't think so. Just plain old polishing, but on a microscopic, invisible level while the obvious big "bumps" mostly stay in place and the knife feels as "rough" to the touch as before. I discovered this effect when I started thinning my own knives with my belt sander, which also had a buffing wheel on one side. The difference is huge.


----------



## Unstoppabo

tomsch said:


> My daily beater is a semi-production 240mm AEBL HHH Gyuto. I've re-profiled down to about 12 degrees per side and it hold an edge very well though pretty much every daily cutting chores. Keep in mind that it is only for home use but it is a great every day beater!!





Godslayer said:


> Use my hhh knife protech, kind of a mid light weight short gyuto. It was cheapish and is basically maintenance free. I had the handle scales re attached after a mishap and couldn't be happier. If works slow I grab my cleaver for practice or maybe some other blade. Vip diners done in front of guests I use something fancy.



Don't HHH knives start at like $700??!?! Pretty luxurious beaters up in here!


----------



## Godslayer

Unstoppabo said:


> Don't HHH knives start at like $700??!?! Pretty luxurious beaters up in here!



The HHH protech was 200 ish. He does a lazer cut aebl full custom for under 400 or a mass produced variant for 200-295. Beautiful blades. Mine has been modified to be xtra sexy.


----------



## tomsch

Yep I paid $200+ for the aebl semi-production 240mm. Great price for a knife that has served me well as my daily go-to knife. Takes a nice edge and retains is for quite some time with just minor stropping.


----------



## JohnnyChance

My knives getting the heaviest workouts lately are a 225mm Marko AEB-L gyuto and a Mert Tansu 255mm honyaki gyutohiki in blue steel I think.


----------



## panda

Currently the only knife I've been using is masamoto hc
. It's a heavy beast and feels so great after using only light knives.


----------



## labor of love

Uraku for working on the line for me.


----------



## Chef_

I find that lately ive been using my 150mm carbon funayuki alot more than any of my gyutos.


----------



## labor of love

Chef_ said:


> I find that lately ive been using my 150mm carbon funayuki alot more than any of my gyutos.



That's funny, I was just thinking how much I would enjoy using a zakuri 150mm funayuki at work. What funayuki do you use?


----------



## Chef_

labor of love said:


> That's funny, I was just thinking how much I enjoy using a zakuri 150mm funayuki at work. What funayuki do you use?



Yamashin. Actually 135mm, Its not the most nicely ground blade, but when its sharp that little thing is no joke.


----------



## aaamax

I didn't see anyone post a Chuka.
Hands down my favourite beater for sure. I swear they get BETTER with use, or was that abuse...lol
just no frozen or bones. House crap for that.

Also, first time in a while uploading a pic and DAMN, had no idea photo bucket is now holding your nuts for ransom... FkkcrS!.

Viva Imgur!


----------



## kurwamac

I have a stainless cleaver that gets by far the most use, from chopping veggies for stock, filleting fish, and herbs, as well as being irreplacable on the line
That and a wee parer for little stuff
The gyutos get far more use at home; where style and fun come first


----------



## Hotonpi

Kohetsu SLD Bunka for me. Used every day for this latest 85 days in a row stint without a day off. BUT...don't laugh....I still use my $15.00 IKEA chef knife for a ton of beater prep work. It's unbelievable...holds an edge almost as good as my Yu Kurosaki gyoto and never gives up. Go figure.


----------



## Lazarus

I've a little western handled Burke slicer that I use for everything that I can do with a 210mm. Sad thing is I thought about getting rid of it at first because the handle was I thought a tiny bit small.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Carter 180 Muteki G. Really my kids knife. Yesterday Madeleine was cutting through a block of cheese over the stainless steel counter. No chips either


----------



## Alfa

9.5 MAC professional series that Ive had for almost 10 years and used in 4 different countries.


----------



## StonedEdge

My most used knife these days is a 150mm Watanabe stainless clad blue steel petty. I think it's my limited counter space that makes me reach for it.


----------



## panda

i'm still impressed with misono moly series that i got from daveb at how good it is while being so inexpensive. i will admit i still long for the yoshihiro mono ginsanko, just cant bring myself to spend $200 on a beater.


----------



## labor of love

Tanaka 150mm ginsanko Petty and tojiro 8.5inch bread knife. Together they retailed for like $100. Ive worn them down to nothing. Id feel guilty/embarrassed just giving them away considering the condition that theyre in. Definitely got my moneys out of both knives.


----------



## aaamax

Mucho Bocho said:


> ... cutting through a block of cheese over the stainless steel counter. ..



Lol, how many times friends are over and bring something that they want to prep, say a big cheese and then proceed to reach for whatever blade you happen to have within arms reach and cut on the plate/platter. ouch.


----------



## Jovidah

aaamax said:


> Lol, how many times friends are over and bring something that they want to prep, say a big cheese and then proceed to reach for whatever blade you happen to have within arms reach and cut on the plate/platter. ouch.



That's why you put the crap knives in the most accessible location, so they reach for those first.


----------



## tomsch

I keep my nice knives in a roll and stashed in the pantry at home. I do keep a 8" Wusthof chef knife for when anyone over wants to cook. I also grab it from time to time for tough stuff such as splitting chickens.


----------



## btbyrd

Mine's a Global G-2. It's the knife my wife uses most, and it's the knife I end up using most often. I never get it out when I'm doing actual prep, but for those times when I just need to cut up one pepper or cut a piece of pizza in half (or whatever) the G-2 is what does the job. I've had it for almost 20 years. "Ol' Reliable."


----------



## K813zra

My current go-to knives are my KS and my Miyabi Koh. The KS is my daily driver and the Koh is the knife I reach for when I need to do something small or don't want to do with the KS. The Koh is also my current travel knife. I have a fair few knives though and I do rotate. HD2 and FKH pair get a lot of board time too.


----------



## panda

i did what i posted previously i wouldnt do and that is to spend 200 on a beater, and now it's become my most used knife (yoshihiro ginsan-ko 240) but only after i thinned the hell out of it and got the spine+choil heavily rounded. monosteel g3 is awesome, the only stainless i will tolerate.


----------



## aaamax

tomsch said:


> I keep my nice knives in a roll and stashed in the pantry at home. I do keep a 8" Wusthof chef knife for when anyone over wants to cook. I also grab it from time to time for tough stuff such as splitting chickens.



new thread theme, "how many of us have to hide our best blades?"
All the bloody time!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Well, after a long road of selling off lots of stuff, I managed to keep my Marko 225mm in 52100. I've used it almost daily in a pro environment for years now, so I guess it qualifies as my work beater. I've thought about offering to send it back to Marko so he can see how well his work has held up after many sharpenings and endless hours of use. 

At home it would be a Mac pro santoku. It was my very first "j-knife". I reach for it everytime.


----------



## Neko

Glestain stainless gyuto 210mm...


----------



## minibatataman

An 8 inch henckles pro S. My first ever "nice" knife. Got it for 50 bucks on a sale on Amazon UK. I've used this thing to split everything from whole chicken to cans. I use it and cherish it so much I'm making a saya for it


----------



## Bacon king tone

I use my hiromoto for everything


----------



## willic

I recently acquired a Heijo Shinogi used from labor of love... She's the only blade I've used in almost a month! Freakin' awesome all purpose, do it all tool! She slices, she dices and does it all as good as most every knife in the arsenal. The edge profile is amazing for slicing. In the catering business, there's HUGE amounts of slicing cooked protein at a time. This knife holds up fantastic,requiring very little maintenance. Thank you labor of love!

-Will


----------



## quantumcloud509

I have an Ealy 210 I gifted to my wife when she freaked out on me that I was going to sell it. That was maybe 3 years ago. Now it’s our main daily driver at home. It takes a beating and feels damn good every time. It’s not necessarily a beater but gets driven like one. I can’t say enough good things about Del and his work, I’ve ordered customs from him and have gifted a few of his paring knives to folks who place them into the daily grind and absolutely love them. He is undervalued in the market for the quality of knives he makes and materials that he uses IMO.


----------



## Sazeus

Anyone elso found the ¥1000 hap40 golden deer knives on Rakuten? They just have a 5-6mm strip of the good steel along the edge then soft stainless. So once you sharpen it away it's all over, get another one. They are brilliant. I've abused it like I wouldn't dare with any of my good knives and I can't chip it.


----------



## Dendrobatez

Sazeus said:


> Anyone elso found the ¥1000 hap40 golden deer knives on Rakuten? They just have a 5-6mm strip of the good steel along the edge then soft stainless.



I saw one on eBay for like $25 and was wondering what the deal was.

My beater is a 5-6yo konosuke Fujiyama white 2, people have knocked it off the counter at work a couple of times so it's profile is a bit effed and due for a re-grind but its on lobster and line duty.


----------



## panda

cracking lobster shell = ultimate way of saying to a knife 'i dont give a flying heck about you'


----------



## Sazeus

Dendrobatez said:


> I saw one on eBay for like $25 and was wondering what the deal was.



They are nice and thin.


----------



## Brandon Wicks

For home it's my Tojiro DP santoku from back when they had a vg-10 core about 16 years ago. It's about 1/2 an thinner than when I got it and been thinned, chips fixed, re-tipped, you name it. 

For work my beater is my Kanemasa 240mm E series yodeba SK4 steel. It's great for splitting fish heads, going through large fish spines and can handle trimming up some albacore if needed.


----------



## Benuser

Bacon king tone said:


> I use my hiromoto for everything


The AS series?


----------



## Benuser

A have a few simple carbon, Sabs and Sheffields, that can deal with anything. If any damage should occur it is easily remediated.
In extreme cases, nuts, chocolate, guest, I have a small carbon 165mm yo-deba by Misono.
Profile looks like a santoku:




But see the geometry is quite robust, to say the least :


----------



## preizzo

Benuser said:


> A have a few simple carbon, Sabs and Sheffields, that can deal with anything. If any damage should occur it is easily remediated.
> In extreme cases, nuts, chocolate, guest, I have a small carbon 165mm yo-deba by Misono.
> Profile looks like a santoku:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But see the geometry is quite robust, to say the least :


Missing a lot that one. Nice patina and well cared


----------



## Stx00lax

For sure a kiwi. Great for cutting eggplant on the fly, opening packages of tofu and chasing crackheads away from the truck. Tough to beat for $4 a piece


----------



## Sharpchef

labor of love said:


> Lately wakui has been my beater. It's cheap really thin behind the edge and I'm not too worried if it gets damaged cuz I feel like I already got my money's worth out of it(probably lost 4mm in height from sharpening).



This is very much metal removal ??? My main beater global had not even lost 2mm in 15 years now ......

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## Chef Doom

panda said:


> cracking lobster shell = ultimate way of saying to a knife 'i dont give a flying heck about you'


That and using it to split fire wood.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

My beaters are all carbon no stinking stainless. At work Kumagoro 240mm hammer finish and a medium CCK Kau Kong chopper. Either split lobster no problem. 

At home my beater is a Blue Moon 210mm still have my Kau Kong hardly gets used these days, but there if I need it.


----------



## Matus

Within the scope of work of a home cook my Moritaka 180 AS is becoming my ‘beater’ knife. The knife is a great performer and handles even tougher tasks with ease.


----------



## panda

matus i had a moritaka 180 petty for a while, i really hated the grind and steel that i gave it away


----------



## Tonsku38

My beater and the most used knife is Kaeru 240. It can take very much abuse but still cuts like a charm. It's not a knife, it's a tool!


----------



## Anton

all beaters


----------



## Bert2368

My oldest chef knife, and usually been the only. Been sitting on the line at a couple of restaurants when I was a youngster.

Had the tip snapped off thanks to OTHER line chef grabbing it for "one quick thing", I re-ground the tip.

Been thinned back for a ways above the bevel, I started to thin the whole blade, will finish that some day...


----------



## Benuser

Helps to restore an acceptable finish. Quick and dirty.


----------



## merlijny2k

+1 kind of matte look. No flah or bling but it looks nice.


----------



## henkle

I don't have a lot of experience with J knives, but my KIYA Suminagashi Petit 140mm sharpens easily and cuts well. In my small HK kitchen its the one I reach for most often.


----------



## ma_sha1

My beater is a vintage stainless-clad SanMai of unknown carbon steel. It was a 7” Santoku from unknown Japanese Smith that I re-profiled into a 6” utility gyuto.

It does the dirtiest jobs no other Gyuto dares to attempt. It cuts frozen meat, It disassembles whole chicken, it opens Amazon boxes, all the while sporting a Zero edge without chipping!

I am pretty sure this guy can beat any Unicorns to death in a gyuto death march.


----------



## Eziemniak

Flexible vic fillet, used as a petty, cardboard, fruit and veg peeler
Negroni for scale


----------



## daveb

Is that glass:

Half full?

Half empty"

The wrong glass?

Begging for a refil?


----------



## Eziemniak

At this (current) state of mind, all of the above and more
Is it me btw that gin makes fcuk all the difference to the taste, but if you change your vermouth it is like a completely new drink?


----------



## Bert2368

Eziemniak said:


> At this (current) state of mind, all of the above and more
> Is it me btw that gin makes fcuk all the difference to the taste, but if you change your vermouth it is like a completely new drink?


If the gin is half decent, pretty much so.

I HAVE found gin bad enough to matter...


----------



## QCDawg

Kaeru 240 SLD for nasty work and Munetoshi 240 as the big hammer..


----------

